# Al requests for November



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I wanted to let folks know that the AL requests from November have now been processed.

All people approved by exisiting members will now have access


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

i hope ive been made king of AL.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

nc007 said:


> i hope ive been made king of AL.


No. You don't qualify for application yet.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

AL? Also, what is MA? As a thread I started has been moved there and I am not worthy of entering that area of the forum


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> AL? Also, what is MA? As a thread I started has been moved there and I am not worthy of entering that area of the forum


It's a forum where trust is of the up most importance. One guy breached that trust a few weeks ago and he's no more.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How do people apply, and also what is it?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Nidge said:


> It's a forum where trust is of the up most importance. One guy breached that trust a few weeks ago and he's no more.


Sounds abit secret society dodgey handshake to me... Uk muscle free masons


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmm uk muscle swingers club? Too much of a sausage fest.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> Sounds abit secret society dodgey handshake to me... Uk muscle free masons


It's a good forum. Apply for the next admission date.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys

There seems to have been an issue with AL access from requests in November.

Although I processed them in response to votes in the AL, I checked today and it seems that they didn't process. This is perhaps a result of the switch over to the newer version of vbulletin. I will therefore re-enter the poll for all requests from November as the previous poll has now been deleted.


----------

